# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  ساخت فرم مرخصی با اکسس

## rizehnews

با سلام


دوستان بنده سرباز هستم و متاسفانه از بنده در خواست کردن تا یه فرمی طراحی کنم  با اکسس با شرایط زیر ؟

مشخصات سرباز : نام و نام خانوادگی - تاریخ اعزام - نام و نام خانوادگی - نام پدر - شماره ملی - شماره شناسنامه


2- مرخصی : تاریخ شروع مرخصی - تعداد روز مرخصی - پایان مرخصی - نوع مرخصی ( استحقاق - تشویق - استعلاجی )


3- غیبت : تعداد روز غیبت از تاریخ تا تاریخ


4- نگهبانی تاریخ نگهبانی ها و تعداد نگهبانی ها

دوستان کسی می تونه چنین فرمی درست کنه .. 

البته بنده هیچ اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم و خوشحال می شم اگه کمک کنید

----------


## byazdaani

سلام، سوال رو در فرون اکسس مطرح کنید بهتر است. ولی اگر هیچ اطلاعاتی ن ارید شاید با اکسل و فرمول نویسی بهتر جواب بگیرید، چه در اکسل و چه در اکسس به یک جدول که اطلاعات آن استاتیک است و اطلاعات سربازها رو در خودش نگه میدارد و سه جدول ذیگر که اطلاعات تراکنشها رو در خودشون نگه مدارن و مرخصی ، غیبت ونگهبانی رو ذخیره و با آی دی سرباز ارتباط دارن نیاز دارین.

----------

